# Want to know from people who feed Orijen and Farmina, Orijen vs Farminar



## gabyeddo

I'm feeding my dog Orijen right now, but I heard that Farmina is a new brand from Italy that has more protein than Orijen. Is that true? Another difference is Farmina uses potato while Orijen says they don't use potato and that makes me think potato is bad ingredient for dogs. Orijen uses peas instead. I heard that if I change to Farmina I'd feed less because it has more protein.
I want some input from people who feed their dogs both of these brand.


----------



## Apoolutz

I rotate between the two and feed the same amount with both


----------



## llombardo

Mine are now on a raw diet but Farmina is my go to if needed. My one dog has an intolerance for peas, but is ok with potato, so it worked well. I fed 2-2.5 cups per day.


----------



## NancyJ

I feed the Farmina ancestral grains and love it. While my dog does well on grain free 38% protein foods he consistently throws protein in his urine with it (and my other dog did the same thing)........I honestly think that lower protein such as 30/20 or even less is more desirable (JMO) for kibble. The Acana line does not impress me as it relies too much on peas. I am looking for a good alternate in the 30% range for beef, venison, and pork but it seems they ALL are relying on peas now so it seems.


----------



## gabyeddo

Does Farmina grain free really have more protein than Orijen?
And can anyone tell about pea vs potato?


----------



## NancyJ

gabyeddo said:


> Does Farmina grain free really have more protein than Orijen?
> And can anyone tell about pea vs potato?


No..did anyone say they did? Actually Orijen is a little higher in animal source of protein though percent is about the same.

My take on pea vs potato is it is the new "in" thing but peas are high in protein and can be used instead of meat sources to make the food cheaper and still have the grain free claim, but legumes are not balanced in amino acids though some are close (such as garbanzo beans) but when I see a food with meat as the first ingredient (and not a meat meal) followed by a pea or other legume in 2nd or 3rd place I figure you are paying top dollar for peas.


----------



## gabyeddo

Well I look at crude protein from rack brand same formula. Here the puppy formula:


----------



## NancyJ

I'll be darned. I never looked at the puppy formula. And 96% from animal sources. Impressive. I still, personally, don't want to feed that much protein but it also appears the calcium is 1.5% which means they are using a good quality source of meal.


----------



## llombardo

I think Farmina uses dehydrated chicken as the second ingredient(first is deboned chicken) which has like 4x more protein then other sources. 

I personally think the food made in Italy has higher standards which means the ingredients are most likely better.


----------



## NancyJ

I have been very pleased with their foods. Would like to see more variety. I am honestly feeding only 2.5 cups a day to a 70lb dog.


----------



## VanLee

Adult | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

corn, wheat, meat meal, vitamin k3


----------



## Pawsed

I'm not familiar with that product and it's definitely not what I, and, I believe, others here feed. I use the Farmina ancestral grains or grain free foods and have been very happy with them.

After a few months on Farmina, our 5 year old male has stopped eating his own poop. He has done that since he was a puppy, and we have tried everything we could find to stop it. I can't swear the food made the difference, but nothing else has changed that I'm aware of. 

I'm very happy with their food. I feed a very small amount compared to other foods I have tried, and the dogs look and feel great.


----------



## Debanneball

I want to try Farmina, its not available in Canada...bummer! Right now Mr Picky eater rotates between Fromm Duck, Natural Balance Sweet Potato/Fish and Orijen RegionalRed. If I feed him the same for more than a few days, he won't eat it.


----------



## NancyJ

VanLee said:


> Adult | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.
> 
> corn, wheat, meat meal, vitamin k3


That is not the product any of us are feeding in the states and is not even available in the states. Like most, they have a low end line. The USA product has no peas in it and both the ancestral grain and grain free lines are very high in percent of protein from meat sources. I am so happy with this product. I just wish they had more variety in the Ancestral line.

Farmina Pet Foods - Per il tuo cane - Per il tuo gatto


----------



## gabyeddo

So, Jocoyn,
Would you say Farmina is better in term of quality and dog health?


----------



## NancyJ

Farmina works better for MY dog. That does not mean it is a better product. I choose not to feed a 38% protein dog food because I have had two very healthy dogs throw protein in their urine at that level. I would have to go to Acana to drop to around 30%. I think Farmina Ancestral Grains is a better food than Acana. As far as the grain frees I don't know.


----------



## Brandon_kelley

I switch off between Orijen Tundra and Orijen Regional. My boy has loveedddd it. He was a very picky eater before and would always turn away after about a week straight on any food. With Orijen he hasn't missed a meal in over a month and put back on missing weight that he lost. I also switch off between their freeze dried patties as toppers every few days as a treat.


----------



## superpanjy

Brandon_kelley said:


> I switch off between Orijen Tundra and Orijen Regional. My boy has loveedddd it. He was a very picky eater before and would always turn away after about a week straight on any food. With Orijen he hasn't missed a meal in over a month and put back on missing weight that he lost. I also switch off between their freeze dried patties as toppers every few days as a treat.


my boy is almost 7mo old and around 47 lbs only. He was fighting on diarrhea for a while. He is on Orijen Large puppy food. He absolutely loves it. It does help him gain more weight that he lost before. 
When should I switch adult food? vet says at 4 mo, my breeder told me at 18mo, other GSD owner told me at 8mo. I am so so confused. Is there any sign I should know it time to switch to adult food? 
If i want to stay with Orijrn, any recommendation ? Please. Thank you in advance. 

Have a great day.


----------

